# Socionics Description: The Best ESTP Guide Ever Written



## Happy

*The Playful ESTp 

By Laura Bradford [ESTp] *


At a first glance, an ESTp might appear to be a number of things. Without delving into the core of the ESTp's personality, a person of this type may seem like a 'party animal,' constantly seeking out the admiration of others by continuously showing off. Stereotypically, we are some of the most promiscuous, reckless, and uncaring people in the Socion. But there is so much more about the ESTp that couldn't be further than what appears on the outside. 

First and foremost, one must realize that ESTps have motivations behind all of their actions, whether concious or not, or for the benefit of themselves or others. If you ask an ESTp why they did something and they respond with 'I don't know,' chances are that they actually do know, but don't want you to know. On the same token, many ESTps are heavily influenced by their hidden agenda (to be loved). This is one of the basic reasons why ESTps tend to come off as show-offs. They unconciously believe that boasting or showing off may supply them with admiration from others. 

ESTps are somewhat hesitant in expressing their opinions or motivations. Although talkative, they still firmly think that actions speak louder than words. Because of this, most ESTps would rather get up and do something than lounge around and chat with friends. Once they are active, then light-hearted conversation may be gladly integrated with the activity. 

ESTps are almost always involved with sports to some extent. Whether they are playing or watching, they like to participate and stay away from the sidelines. Most ESTps play sports for fun and for excercise, but tend not to dwell in misery if their team loses. Contrary to this, however, they can be extremely competitive people, always aiming to crush their opponant. Since most ESTps have strong innate athletic abilities, sports and physical challenges come easily for them. 

ESTps usually wear practical and comfortable clothes. Their goal is for the clothes to integrate in with their lifestyle. Thus, their clothing is usually sporty and informal. ESTps generally prefer darker tones such as black and navy blue. Nevertheless, don't be surprised if an ESTp wears a brighter hue, such as red or white. Their clothes generally fit well, not being too loose or tight. ESTps usually try to keep up with the latest trends, but they don't overdo it. They may unintentionally underdress for formal events. 

ESTps are fun to be around; they are spontaneous and flexible. Quick-witted and dynamic, they are often the life of the party. ESTps often crack jokes or one-liners, (often of a sexual nature) which sometimes gets them into trouble. However, ESTps can be unintentionally rude and tactless, hurting other people's feelings. When people call them to this, the ESTp will feel hurt and confused, which is a change from their usual happy-go-lucky nature. ESTps can be serious when the time calls for it, but this is a difficult chore for them. They don't like the rigidness of serious situations, and can sometimes say things which are not suited for such times. 

When the ESTp spots a potential mate, they tend to make the move first. The ESTp doesn't suffer terribly from rejection; life moves on in their eyes. If a relationship becomes bad or dangerous, an ESTp isn't afraid to break it off. However, the ESTp tends to do this very often, especially out of boredom or if a new, more interesting person enters their radar. When in love or infatuated, the ESTp rarely tells other people, unless (s)he is completely trusting of the person. 

*
ESTp by Function
* 
Se: The first function of the ESTp is Se, by which the essence of experiences arrive and insights into their development arise. With this function, it is possible to collect multiple physical sensations from the eyes, ears, nose, taste and touch in order to register into a readily available databank their entirety and the various conscious considerations concerning them. With Se, one can collect and maintain a massive amount of indexed facts, figures, statistics, and other bits and chunks of data involved with varying experiences in order to derive a global picture of the whole of different varying physical sensation as they stand in the concrete physical world. However, Se also maintains an active neutral stance on the entire whole of its inputs, even if the whole of the input of one-experience conflicts with any of the other indexed experiences, it remains non-biased and registers them all as equals. Being an extroverted function, Se cannot derive data from within and must amass information from outside of itself and in the here and now to survive as a function or at all. 

*Si:* The seventh function of the this type is Si. Strong and lacking, it remains to the ESTp something to be loathed. Though some use may come from this function in the tracking of time, patterns, and the gauging of past experiences, this function remains the vehicle by which the old becomes abandoned and the new comes about. For the ESTp, Si truly represents all that inferiority is and the uselessness of false potential, and so long as new experiences emerge and there remains something to be considered, out with the old and in with the new! Loyalty to experiences long gone will never interest an ESTp! 

*Ti:* The second function of the ESTp is Ti, by which objective logic substantiates itself through various thought processes. With this function, it is possible to deconstruct and disassemble various levels of thought, concepts, and ideas in order to gauge a sense of their inner workings or how they habitually function. Probably the most powerful aspect of Ti is an active ability to remain focused on tenacious analytical or logical task of a specific theme and the ability to break down, refine, and index it into sub classified fields for ready access, assessment, consideration with direction back to the main point or original theme if needed; other important features of this function include the ability to express ideas in the most concise and logical manner that could be implemented to appeal to the logical processes of others. Being an introverted function, Ti has an active ability to self-sustain itself and moves actively between an objective mental world located in the future and past in order to sustain itself as an active function. 
*
Te:* The eigth function of the this type is Te. Strong and lacking, it remains to the ESTp something to be loathed. Though some use may come from this function in the tracking of events, patterns, and simple gauging of current thought, this function remains the vehicle by which tradition establishes itself and the foreign get thrown out. For the ESTp, Te truly represents all that inferiority is and the uselessness of false potential, and so long as old thought is and there remains something to be cherished, traditional systematic logic stands before the new! Disloyalty to a cherished, strong, and qualified system of personal logic will never interest an ESTp! 

*Ne:* The third function of the ESTp Ne, by which the essence of ideas arrive and insights into their development arise. Since the ESTp type thrives in a world of concrete and non-abstract structures, it may be rendered difficult for this type to collect multiple perspectives, concepts, ideas, and beliefs for purposes of consideration. In result of this inability, expected behaviors should include an tendency to misjudge the true potential in people, stubborn misguided stereotypes, sudden jumping to biased conclusions without rhyme, thought, reason, or explanation, misunderstanding and forming unnecessarily negative views towards the beliefs and intentions of others, inability to consider new methods and ways of doing things, lack of originality, and an impatience with disadvantage. 

*Ni:* The fifth function of the ESTp is Ni, by which the essence of ideas arrive and insights into their development arise. Though be this a weak, unconscious, and influential function, it should find itself most active within the presence of one whose dominant function coincides, for it it seeks to be strong and may pretend to be such. At other times, an expression of this function may find itself in place of the weak and conscious Ne function. Manifested bahaviours expected of this function should include distorting concepts or beliefs throughout time to the point of unreality, forming pessimistic views of the future that are not in tune with reality, developing a distorted view of the past that changes as time passes, developing worse case senerios in ways that seem childish or imaginary, and attempts to manipulate noticable trends into predictable directions. 

*Fi:* The fourth function of the ESTp is Fi, by which subjective feeling substantiates itself through various ethical processes. Since the ESTp type thrives in a world of logical and non-ethical and objective principles, it may be rendered difficult for this type to deconstruct and disassemble various levels of emotions, feelings, and moods in order to gauge a sense of their inner workings or how they habitually function. In result of this inability, expected behaviors should include a disability to understand ones own emotional state as it applies to self and others, difficulty understanding the emotional intentions of other, an inability to comprehend the amount of emotion needed to establish long lasting relationships, loosing interest in associating with people who are either too attentive or non-attentive, not knowing the right thing to say to people to avoid hurting them, accidentally insulting or offending people and not understanding why, and general lack of values or ethics. 

*Fe:* The sixth function of the ESTp is Fe, by which subjective feeling substantiates itself through various ethical processes. Though be this a weak, unconscious, and influential function, it should find itself most active within the presence of one whose dominant function coincides, for it it seeks to be strong and may pretend to be such. At other times, an expression of this function may find itself in place of the weak and conscious Fi function. Manifested bahaviours expected of this function should include a tendency towards sudden outburst that seem negitive and depreciatory to others, prone to thinking negitivly about the way others feel about him or her, concluding that others do not favor him or her without any reason to do so, tendency towards 'poor me' attitudes that just come out of the blue, disliking people without objectivity to do so or atleast giving that impression to others, friendly and tactful one day only to be tactless and unfriendly the next. 
*________________________________________ *
Because of the structureof various function, it is not uncommon for a person to be confused or undecided between various types and even between the usage of various functions. The following is a functional description of various types that an actual ESTp may become confused or undecided between. 


*ISFp* - An ESTp may find him or her self activelly undecided between the ISFp type and his or her native ESTp type. Because the sixth function of the ESTp is Fe, it is not uncommon for one to confuse the second creative function (Ti) for that function. When this occurs, an ESTp may have problems deciding between those ethical and logical functions. In even more complex situations, an ESTp may demonstrate what appears to be a false lack of Te, which corresponds to the fourth weakest function of the ISFp. In this instances, the way to discern between these two types and to choose the correct one is to determine whether you activelly use Se or Si. If you use Se more than you use Si, you are an ESTp. If you use Si more than you use Se, you could really be an ISFp. 

*ESFj* - An ESTp may confuse him or her self for a ESFj for the same reason that one would confuse his or her self for an ISFp. If you use Se more than you use Si, you are probably an ESTp. If you use Si more than you use Se, you could really be an ESFj. 

*ESFp* - An ESTp usually becomes confused between this type and his or her native ESTp when he or she has decided upon being an extrovert, determined self as a perceiving type, and has been having some influence from the sixth function, while not really being sure if that function is introverted or extroverted. In this senerio, instead of a ESTp confusing his or her self for an ISFp the extroverted or introverted type has been substituted. In this instance, the way to discern between these two types and to choose the correct one is to determine whether you activelly use more Fe or Fi. If you use Fe more than you use Fi, you are probably an ESTp. If you use Fi more than you use Fe, you could really be an ESFp. 
*
ISTp* - Because of the influence of MBTI, some new to socionic's theory may ignorantly think that the correct way to switch between introverted and extroverted types is to simply switch an E to an I or an I to an E. This is not the correct way to switch back and forth between the two in socionics. If you are an ISTp in MBTI with an emphasis on expressing Se and Ti, your actual socionics type is either an ESTp if you choose to stay a perceiving type or ESFj if you find that you might want to consider being a socionic's judging type . On the otherhand, if the above ESTp description does not relate to you and you functionally express Si and Te, ISTp is still an option, though be warned that socionics does not totally follow the same logic as MBTI does when determining J and P nor do the same stereotypical rules apply when attempting to determine introversion and extroversion. If you are familiar with MBTI, the possibility of having to type yourself totally diffrent than MBTI should be a definite expectation.


----------



## GreenCoyote

where are all the sexy ESTP's in my life!!!!

ugh... I WANT YOU GUYS SO BADLY!!!!!


----------



## thegirlcandance

Very very good description. It describes the ESTPs I know in real life to the T.

"a person of this type may seem like a 'party animal,' constantly seeking out the admiration of others by continuously showing off. Stereotypically, we are some of the most promiscuous, reckless, and uncaring people"

"ESTps are somewhat hesitant in expressing their opinions or motivations"

". ESTps often crack jokes or one-liners, (often of a sexual nature) which sometimes gets them into trouble. However, ESTps can be unintentionally rude and tactless, hurting other people's feelings. When people call them to this, the ESTp will feel hurt and confused, which is a change from their usual happy-go-lucky nature. ESTps can be serious when the time calls for it, but this is a difficult chore for them. They don't like the rigidness of serious situations, and can sometimes say things which are not suited for such times."

"When in love or infatuated, the ESTp rarely tells other people, unless (s)he is completely trusting of the person."

Yes, yes, yes to all of the above especially!!



However, I have one little concern that I noticed in this -- the cognitive functions are wrong. The first and second are correct, but their third is Fe, not Ne and their fourth is Ni, not Fi.


----------



## hellsbells

*So true*

I am an ESTP and I totally relate to all of these.. I can give many examples of each.

The thing is, at the time of these remembered events I knew I was doing that particular action but wasn't sure why..

This was all before I found out my personaility type


----------



## Vex

First post for me, I'm a estp and I agree 100% this is a profound insight into myself from a person I have never seen. Simply profound! 5stars


----------



## Fizz

Happy said:


> First and foremost, one must realize that ESTps have motivations behind all of their actions, whether concious or not, or for the benefit of themselves or others. If you ask an ESTp why they did something and they respond with 'I don't know,' chances are that they actually do know, but don't want you to know.


This couldn't be more true for myself. I purposefully keep things from others so they don't know my intentions.




Happy said:


> ESTps are somewhat hesitant in expressing their opinions or motivations. Although talkative, they still firmly think that* actions speak louder than words*. Because of this, most ESTps would rather get up and do something than lounge around and chat with friends. Once they are active, then light-hearted conversation may be gladly integrated with the activity.


I put a lot of importance upon what people do rather than what they say. From experience, I've learned that people aren't going to stick to their word. I for one try my best to keep to my word.




Happy said:


> ESTps usually wear practical and comfortable clothes. Their goal is for the clothes to integrate in with their lifestyle. Thus, their clothing is usually sporty and informal. ESTps generally prefer darker tones such as black and navy blue. Nevertheless, don't be surprised if an ESTp wears a brighter hue, such as red or white. Their clothes generally fit well, not being too loose or tight. ESTps usually try to keep up with the latest trends, but they don't overdo it. They may unintentionally underdress for formal events.


That's also true, this is freaking me out :crazy: I actually think about what I'm going to wear and how functional it is. I don't like wearing skirts for the sake of "what if I want to play basketball?", just living with the assumption that anything could happen and skirts aren't practical. They're not even that comfortable.



Happy said:


> ESTps are fun to be around; they are spontaneous and flexible. Quick-witted and dynamic, they are often the life of the party. *ESTps often crack jokes or one-liners, (often of a sexual nature) which sometimes gets them into trouble. However, ESTps can be unintentionally rude and tactless, hurting other people's feelings. When people call them to this, the ESTp will feel hurt and confused, which is a change from their usual happy-go-lucky nature.* ESTps can be serious when the time calls for it, but this is a difficult chore for them. They don't like the rigidness of serious situations, and can sometimes say things which are not suited for such times.


Oh man, I could give a slew of examples on this one. I do feel bad when I hurt the feelings of friends and family. It's not my intention to say cruel things, I just shoot first and ask questions later.




Happy said:


> When the ESTp spots a potential mate, they tend to make the move first. The ESTp doesn't suffer terribly from rejection; life moves on in their eyes. If a relationship becomes bad or dangerous, an ESTp isn't afraid to break it off. However, the ESTp tends to do this very often, especially out of boredom or if a new, more interesting person enters their radar. When in love or infatuated, the ESTp rarely tells other people, unless (s)he is completely trusting of the person.


I'm always the aggressor, I have no patience to wait around for someone to notice.


----------



## cyamitide

this is a good socioniocs ESTp profile: ESTp description


----------



## MiriUchiha

Some of the points in here matches my father to a "T". He is an ESTP and some of the things he do really irritates the hell out of me. But I guess it's part of who he is. *shrug*


----------



## Goddess ESTP

@cyamitide That is a good link. Thanks for putting it up there.


----------



## cyamitide

a few more ESTP profiles: *SLE - ESTp*


----------



## Liz

This doesn't really sound like me. I'm not a show off, and I don't have a hidden agenda "to be loved". I also usually don't have motivations behind my actions or words.

I think a simpler more accurate description would be "ESTPs do whatever the eff they want and they don't effin give an eff"

Conscise and to the point. The above post is mostly gibberish to me.


----------



## cyamitide

Liz said:


> This doesn't really sound like me. I'm not a show off, and I don't have a hidden agenda "to be loved". I also usually don't have motivations behind my actions or words.
> 
> I think a simpler more accurate description would be "ESTPs do whatever the eff they want and they don't effin give an eff"
> 
> Conscise and to the point. The above post is mostly gibberish to me.


that is more of an ISTP attitude


----------



## Liz

cyamitide said:


> that is more of an ISTP attitude


I wouldn't know. I'm probably the most extroverted person in the world.

Ill add one more note to my description. "always needs to be the center of attention"

That should do it.


----------

